# Orthopedic Specialist in Hurghada?



## Peter Mitry (Mar 16, 2008)

Can anyone recommend a good orthopedic specialist in Hurghada? We saw one at the Nile Hospital who prescribed medication which was dangerous for someone with a heart condition!! No questions to find out if any pre existing conditions existed.


----------

